# What Type Of Birds Is This



## AGSG (Jul 23, 2008)

http://community.webshots.com/photo/fullsize/2673096400057018041THETTQ

TYPE OF BIRD is that i was told its some type of tumbler looks odd


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a roller to me?


----------



## AGSG (Jul 23, 2008)

wrong pic at first the right one is up now


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

what a gorgeous looking bird, great photo AGSG.
I m sorry I cant be of any help as far as , what kind of bird it is...Pigeon specialist will be here soon to help You. 
Thanks for sharing that goodlooker 

Nell


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Don't really have a clue .. Roller, Flight, Tumbler .. Lovely bird! Somebirdy will be along that knows.

Terry


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Well if i could get a buddy shot of the guy i could tell. Some where along the roller and tumble lines though. Can you post a whole body picture of him?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*This bird is nothing more then a DOMESTIC FLIGHT a bird that was developed in the NEW YORK CITY area. It's creation started back in the late 1800's about 1881.It will have a flesh colored beak and a red eye cere. The beak is always flesh colored in all flights reguardless of feather color.-I never owned one as I never liked them as a young boy back in NYC I was surrouned by many men that flew them and I had to buy back any bird that these guys would catch.25 cents and that at the time was a lot of money for a 14 year old. * GEORGE


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

George, so you're saying pigeons like this guy are just flying around NYC? Wow...we got ferals here only lol.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Don't they call it American Crest?*

At any rate, I think the flights were used to steal each other's pigeons as a game in NYC. Crests are (I think) an offshoot of flights and are now bred for show and there are giants and standards, I think. George will know.

Bill


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Gurbir said:


> George, so you're saying pigeons like this guy are just flying around NYC? Wow...we got ferals here only lol.


*No I am NOT SAYING that these birds are flying around NEW YORK like ferals. People own them and take care of them and fly them. * GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

jbangelfish said:


> At any rate, I think the flights were used to steal each other's pigeons as a game in NYC. Crests are (I think) an offshoot of flights and are now bred for show and there are giants and standards, I think. George will know.
> 
> Bill


 Hi Bill, No the American Crest is not an off shoot of the Flight.There are two types of Crests the giant crest and the miniature crest,The Giant American Crest is of a French Mondain back ground.The Miniature American Crest can be traced to a Mr.H.Eric Buri according to him it was developed from crested modena which was later crossed with Holle croppers,archangels and even a crested common pigeon . ..GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Okay now I see. The bird is a Domestic Flying Flight; I have some just like this. The breed was developed in NY and that's where the majority of Flight fanciers are, whether they show or fly them. What they do is people have large flocks of them they fly. Flights are similar to highfliers in that they fly in kits for long periods of time, but not quite as high as some breeds. The object of the game is to capture other fancier's birds in your flock during flight. When you trap the stranger birds, you can either keep them to breed, give them back, or sell them. Because they are far from homers genetically, they are easily lost into the feral flocks in the city.
I'm pretty sure there was a part of a video talking about the NY Flights. I think it was in Share the Blue Sky? I've watched all those pigeon movies so much I get them confused


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

definiately a flying flight of the crested variety


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I agree it is a flying flight. I've seen those in person and that eye cere and beak is the one that I noticed right away. They seem to look at you intently.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

george simon said:


> *bird that these guys would catch.25 cents . * GEORGE



That got me thinking that they were wild, i didn't read the DOMESTIC word though lol my bad.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hi George*



george simon said:


> Hi Bill, No the American Crest is not an off shoot of the Flight.There are two types of Crests the giant crest and the miniature crest,The Giant American Crest is of a French Mondain back ground.The Miniature American Crest can be traced to a Mr.H.Eric Buri according to him it was developed from crested modena which was later crossed with Holle croppers,archangels and even a crested common pigeon . ..GEORGE


I went through the Encyclopedia of breeds yesterday and I have no idea why I mixed those birds up. They are not even similar. The crest may have confused me but still not even close.
Bill


----------



## AGSG (Jul 23, 2008)

so this bird is use to lure in other pigeons only


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

AGSG said:


> so this bird is use to lure in other pigeons only


No .. that's not quite right. It is possible that these birds lure in others, but that's not all that they are about.

Terry


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Not exactly*



AGSG said:


> so this bird is use to lure in other pigeons only


Flying flights in NYC were used in this manner. It was a game created by the people who bred them. This game may well have gone on centuries earlier in other countries with other breeds.

You could still have and fly flights without playing the game. They have also become a show breed. 

Bill


----------



## AGSG (Jul 23, 2008)

so in NY they use bird to lure in each other bird as a game


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

I found this article about the history of this breed.

http://www.2racepigeons.com/The_Domestic_show_and_NewYork_FlyingFlight.html

This is a picture of my 2 Flying Flights, Tomato and Flip. I've read that they always have white flight feathers.


----------



## AGSG (Jul 23, 2008)

sasha008 said:


> I found this article about the history of this breed.
> 
> http://www.2racepigeons.com/The_Domestic_show_and_NewYork_FlyingFlight.html
> 
> This is a picture of my 2 Flying Flights, Tomato and Flip. I've read that they always have white flight feathers.


those are some nice bird you got there so these flight just lure in other pigeons so they don't tumble or roll


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, they fly for long periods of time but don't roll or home. And in the game, they do sort of lure others into the flock. The luring doesn't really come from anything fancy other than the fact the birds are very social and don't like to be alone. So if one gets behind from its flock, it'll join another flock.


----------



## AGSG (Jul 23, 2008)

so they don't home they just fly around till they see other pigeon to fly with


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*They home as do all pigeons*

All breeds of pigeons have some homing instincts or you could never let them loose. Try this with ringneck doves and you'll never see them again. Flights probably would not home from 50 miles but they possibly could, they just weren't bred for that. They home just like rollers or any of the other flying breeds in that they intend to and normally do return home after flying.

The game was to steal each other's pigeons. They were bred with white flights so they would stand out from the wild pigeons of the city.

Bill


----------



## AGSG (Jul 23, 2008)

cool i was thinking about getting a pair


----------



## AngelsWingsloft (Dec 24, 2008)

it looks like a new york flight


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

We have two NY Flights brought in as rescues. One is a darker brown than the other. They are lovely birds and seem to always look "startled" - I think it is their eyes.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

wow!
im surprise that a whole bunch of old guys dont know what that bird was,
its a archangel.

easy as that!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

fresnobirdman said:


> wow!
> im surprise that a whole bunch of old guys dont know what that bird was,
> its a archangel.
> 
> easy as that!


Pictures of Archangels. 

http://wwingsaviary.lbbhost.com/PigeonPages/Archangel.html


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ahhhh, Fresnobirdman .. to be young again and to be so very sure of everything! There were NO Archangels pictured in this thread until Charis posted the link that she did. Get ready .. quiz for you tomorrow! (just kidding)  I love your enthusiam, but please do try to be a bit more willing to accept the advice/opinions of some of us old folks .. 

Terry


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

im sorry TAWhatley,
i didnt mean to say "a bunch of old guys"
i only wanted to say a bunch of guys,lol

please,,, dont get offended.

i though that they were archangles cause they look alike..
only difference is the color.

not too sure;
but..

lol!

did any one identify the bird?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

fresnobirdman said:


> im sorry TAWhatley,
> i didnt mean to say "a bunch of old guys"
> i only wanted to say a bunch of guys,lol
> 
> ...


Nope .. the breed has not been identified, but they are NOT Archangels. Archangels are very distinctive in their colors and look, and these birds don't look like any kind of Archangel I've ever seen. The birds look more like Flights or Rollers to me.

Terry

PS: You'll be 60 someday and not have much patience ...


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

fresnobirdman said:


> wow!
> im surprise that a whole bunch of old guys dont know what that bird was,
> its a archangel.
> 
> easy as that!


 Hey young one this year when they have the CAVALCADE OF PIGEONS IN FRESNO. I SUGGEST THAT YOU ATTEND YOU JUST MIGHT LEARN SOMETHING. .GEORGE


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

george simon said:


> *This bird is nothing more then a DOMESTIC FLIGHT a bird that was developed in the NEW YORK CITY area. It's creation started back in the late 1800's about 1881.It will have a flesh colored beak and a red eye cere. The beak is always flesh colored in all flights reguardless of feather color.-I never owned one as I never liked them as a young boy back in NYC I was surrouned by many men that flew them and I had to buy back any bird that these guys would catch.25 cents and that at the time was a lot of money for a 14 year old. * GEORGE


yea he is right but i think that it has got roller in it


----------

